# REFINEIT-2KF Fumeless Electrolytic Gold and Silver Refining System. 2.0 Kilo



## JanGasiorowski (Feb 14, 2022)

REFINEIT-2KF Fumeless Electrolytic Gold and Silver Refining System. 2.0 Kilo

I want to buy REFINEIT -2KF from Fumeless: Gold Refining Systems - SAFE & SIMPLE - Machines and Equipment for Gold and Silver Electrolytic, Wohlwill and Aqua Regia Refining, Purification, Processing, Recovery

If sombody have expierience with this system I will be very grateful for any recomedations/opinions.

Thank You!
Jan


----------

